# Temporary error in name resolution [SOLVED]

## B10bot

I have just booted into a fresh installation of Gentoo and my network interface, wlp2s0, has been recognized. I can initialize it, but when any type of networking is attempted, it returns the error

```

ping: gentoo.org: Temporary failure in name resolution

```

The example above is after a ping to gentoo.org, but it happens anytime I try to connect to the network. A line from the output of an emerge is

```

Resolving mirrors.rit.edu... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

```

I suspect this is a DNS related error. In a previous thread discussing this problem the solution was to make sure the user could read from resolv.conf, however, I have done this and I am also root for good measure. This fix is not working for me.

Does anyone have any idea what this could be? I'm happy to provide any additional information about the system necessary.

Thanks in advance.Last edited by B10bot on Sun May 26, 2019 4:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

How did you initialize your network interface?  Which DHCP client did you use?  Does your DHCP server offer nameservers?  Did your DHCP client record those nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf?

----------

## B10bot

 *Hu wrote:*   

> How did you initialize your network interface?  Which DHCP client did you use?  Does your DHCP server offer nameservers?  Did your DHCP client record those nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf?

 

I have initialized my network. As a side note, doing this produces a message saying that my interface has started, but is inactive. I looked this up, but most people said this was not a problem. I'm pretty sure that I am using my DHCP clients nameservers and I have recorded them in /etc/resolv.conf.

Just in case I have done this wrong, here is my /etc/resolv.conf.

```
nameserver 209.18.47.61
```

----------

## Tony0945

You didn't answer Hu's first three questions and only answered the fourth be implication ("no, I added it manually")

Please answer all the questions.

That looks like a valid Spectrum DNS server.  Answering the other questions may tell us why it's not working and why you get the message" interface started but is inactive".

----------

## NeddySeagoon

B10bot,

Can yo post the output of dmesg. wgetpaste is you friend.

You will need to write it to a file then pastebin it once you reboot.

```
dmesg > /root/dmesg.txt
```

will save dmesg to  /root/dmesg.txt.

Once you reboot and mount your gentoo root. pastebin /mnt/gentoo/root/dmesg.

We also need to see the output of 

```
ifconfig -a
```

and 

```
route
```

It all needs to be while booted from gentoo, so the same save it to a file, post later process is required.

----------

## Hu

One possibility, which is not likely given the information so far, but cannot be ruled out from the information shown, is that /etc/resolv.conf has restrictive permissions that are preventing the programs from reading it.  This is easy to check.  OP: what is the output of ls -l /etc/resolv.conf?

----------

## B10bot

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> You didn't answer Hu's first three questions and only answered the fourth be implication ("no, I added it manually")
> 
> Please answer all the questions.
> 
> That looks like a valid Spectrum DNS server.  Answering the other questions may tell us why it's not working and why you get the message" interface started but is inactive".

 

I initialize the interface with /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0. I added dhcp to the /etc/conf.d/net file, which I assume enables DHCP. 

```
config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

modules_wlp2s0="wpa_supplicant"
```

If what you mean by my DHCP server offering nameservers is my router offering nameservers, in a way that I could specify my router as a DNS server, than yes, I think so.

Here is the output of dmesg: https://pastebin.com/BfkYqdzK

Here is the output of ifconfig -a: https://pastebin.com/tw4ey9Nj

Here is the output of route: https://pastebin.com/SfK8SDdj

In the case of route I have it goes back and forth between the two outputs. I have no idea why and pings/emerges don't work in either situation. ip route correlates with this where sometimes it shows and output and sometimes it doesn't. Something else is that at the end of dmesg it looks like there is some authentication problems, but I'm not sure. The current output is the blank table.

The output of ls -l /etc/resolv.conf is 

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 24 May 25 00:34 /etc/resolv.conf
```

It looks like everyone can at least read it. I am also currently root, so I should be fine if only root can write, I think.

edit: I just realized that adding a static ip to /etc/conf.d/net and the dhcp flag to the config_wlp2s0 variable might be a problem.

edit 2: I changed files after rereading the Netifrc page on the wiki. Unfortunately, it didn't get rid of the error.

----------

## Tony0945

I'm no expert but the think that dhcp= just gets you an address.

I have in my config

```

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

dns_servers="192.168.0.102 127.0.0.1 198.192.0.1"
```

 I'm using eth0, adjust as required. {My router is at 192.168.0.1 and I run dnsmasq on 192.168.0.102)

----------

## B10bot

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> I'm no expert but the think that dhcp= just gets you an address.
> 
> I have in my config
> 
> ```
> ...

 

So should I add your config to my file, or should I drop the config_wlp2s0="dhcp" and just use the one you have? Also the original contents of my /etc/resolv.conf was my routers IP address(after I copied it from the live environment during intallation). Should I change it back to this? Another point of confusion is dhcpcd. Should I bother with it, or will Netifrc cover DHCP?

----------

## Tony0945

I run static addresses. I see from ifconfig that you are getting an address, so dhcp is working.  If I were running your system (and I am by NO means an authority!) I would have the following /etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

modules_wlp2s0="wpa_supplicant"

routes_wlp2s0="default via 192.168.1.0"

dns_servers="209.18.47.61"
```

IIRC, you could have "config=" and "routes=" without the qualifier and they would apply to both interfaces. I see you have two, I assume one wired and one wireless". BTW, I have set up two wireless systems with a LOT of googling and I've mercifully forgotten what I knew about wpa_supplicant.

Is the wired connection work

I'm confused by the three intel drivers. IIRC lsmod will tell which are in actual use.

Are you sure the router is at 192.168.1.0 not 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 ? What make is it? DLink, Netgear? or ?

You will never get to the internet if it is wrong.

----------

## B10bot

A issue seems to have been that wpa_supplicant has been failing to authenticate. In dmesg it shows that is de-authenticates because of a local choice. So I removed wpa_supplicant from the default runlevel, plugged into ethernet and I tried pinging. I tried gentoo.org first, but that failed. Then I tried Google's 8.8.8.8. The ping went through. I  can also ping the IP address of gentoo.org.

At this point I have narrowed it down to two errors. The first is a problem with authenticating to my network. The error seems to be this:

```
[  451.424336] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 1a:59:c0:3b:a8:1a by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
```

I looked it up and couldn't find anything that works for me, but it seems to be a problem with wpa_supplicant. Because of this pinging an IP while I'm not on ethernet results in an error saying the network is unreachable.

The second error is with the domain name server, I'm guessing, since even while on ethernet I still get the error

```
ping: gentoo.org: Temporary failure in name resolution
```

I don't know what to do about either.

edit: It seems like turning running rc-update del wpa_supplicant default to remove wpa_supplicant from the runlevel was what really fixed the problem. I unplugged from ethernet and it authed fine and I can ping IP addresses. However I still have the second error with the domain name server.

edit 2: So I realized a lot of things, so here is an overall update.

The reason the auth was failing was because two instances of wpa_supplicant were being made. /etc/conf.d/net was spawning one because of the definition in modules_wlp2s0, and OpenRC was also making one because it had been added to the default runlevel. For some reason this screwed up the authentication and it deauthed because of it.

This is the current output of dmesg: https://pastebin.com/2KDrP9FQ

This is my current /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

modules_wlp2s0="wpa_supplicant"

routes_wlp2s0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers="209.18.47.61 209.18.47.62"
```

I changed my /etc/resolv.conf(it had been edited by edited by dhcpcd while I was trying to fix the problem) and it now works.

edit 3: Sorry about the large amount of edits.

----------

## Tony0945

Try with:

```
dns_servers="209.18.47.61 8.8.8.8"
```

----------

## Tony0945

Just ran DNS Benchmark on my XP system and it says 209. 18. 47. 61 is dead. Maybe because I'm on a different ISP.

I suggest removing it from dns_servers= and just using 8.8.8.8 until this is resolved.

I vaguely remember having screwed up something in wp_supplicant. I added the pasword instead of the transformed password. Something like that.

Let's get wired working, then move to wireless.   

What make and model is the router?

----------

## B10bot

My /etc/resolv.conf had been edited by dhcpcd and when I fixed it, pings started working. This is the /etc/conf.d/net I ended up with:

```
config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

modules_wlp2s0="wpa_supplicant"

routes_wlp2s0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers="209.18.47.61 209.18.47.62"
```

(Thanks Tony0945)

And the /etc/resolve.conf I ended up with:

```
nameserver 209.18.47.61

nameserver 209.18.47.62
```

The two problems were 1) I made 2 separate instances of wpa_supplicant which caused authentication to fail, and 2) I either had a bad DNS server defined in /etc/conf.d/net or /etc/resolve.conf at all times, making it so one would always cause a failure.

Thanks, and everyone was very helpful.

----------

## Tony0945

Very glad it's working!  Edit your first post to prepend "[SOLVED]" (without quotes) to the title.

----------

